# 4x8 ft permanent track?



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

*5x10 ft permanent track? (updated)*

So... long story short, I got kicked OUT of the playroom and I have all the permission in the world to do ANYTHING I want... in my office 

So, looking to build as long and as varied as possible 4x8 to 5x10 layout. I want a 4 lane 50"+ setup if I can. I don't mind it packed with track but I do want it varied as I am ADHD at times and don't want to get bored with it in 3 minutes.

I may setup a few of Gregory Braun's layouts on the floor to see what they look like in the flesh, but curious if others here have favorite 4x8's that aren't common knowledge.

Hey, at least I get to run Lap Timer 2000 on the 22" monitor, yippee!!!!

Edit: Changed to allow up to a 5x10 ft. layout if I bare bones the room.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*From earlier this year....*

I had some great input by HT members on this thread for some smaller 2 and 4 lane layouts....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=206729


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Here's the one I'm screwing down. I run all pancake motor cars and maybe a few brass chassis TycoPros.


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> I had some great input by HT members on this thread for some smaller 2 and 4 lane layouts....
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=206729


Thanks for that link! I MAY be able to squeeze a 5x9 out of it, depending on the filing cabinet moving upstairs.

Or I may rent the wife's side of the garage but she's a shrewd negotiator


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

jstudrawa said:


> Or I may rent the wife's side of the garage but she's a shrewd negotiator


Whatever you do, get it in writing. I didn't and now she has the whole garage. And the house.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I did a G Braun 4x8 & am plenty happy. I have a pic in my gallery.


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

I need to update this thread a bit. I weaseled my way back into the playroom/attic area. So now I have room for a 4x15.5 that Mr. Stillwell has graciously offered to help me build in a few months. I'll post when we get a design done and get started.

Aye, Greg's list of tracks is really good. I most likely would have done one of his, if I was still doing a 4x8. I like yours, well done.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hangtime said:


> I did a G Braun 4x8 & am plenty happy. I have a pic in my gallery.


nice track what diod you paint it with?


----------



## aussiesales (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's a nice 4 lane mounted on 8' x 4' for the kids I am building.

Still needs landscaping etc, bit tricky in some spots due to tight turns but good otherwise.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

aussiesales said:


> Here's a nice 4 lane mounted on 8' x 4' for the kids I am building.
> 
> Still needs landscaping etc, bit tricky in some spots due to tight turns but good otherwise.


Heh! Sure it's for the kids....yeah, that's it, kids!

Nice looking layout!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

aussiesales

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah nice track from Austrailia man! I see a few palm trees that need to be knocked over or at least it could be fun for a while trying.

Welcome to Hobby Talk aussiesales you have a nice track there. I mean your kids have a nice track...har...not buying that at all. Like Joez says. LOL

Bob...zilla


----------



## aussiesales (Apr 10, 2008)

bobhch said:


> aussiesales
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah nice track from Austrailia man! I see a few palm trees that need to be knocked over or at least it could be fun for a while trying.
> 
> Bob...zilla



Ah, the palm trees..... it took the 4 year old less than 30 seconds to shear one of at the base with his GT40. The 7 year old just likes crashing.... go figure.

Yes the 'kids' means me also. While the layout is quite small it is quite challenging in spots.

Since the pic was taken, I have changed the power taps from the single Tomy Power track to 3 power taps per lane, added Trakmate lap timing, replaced the junky Tomy controllers with 45 Ohm Parma economy (in 3 wire config) and added track aprons.

Power is supplied by a single variable 0 ~30 volt / 5 amp unit. For the kids, voltage is set at 12 volts, for the bigger kids (me), 20 volts. Any more than this and the cars are way to fast for the track.

Total track length is just short of 41 feet.

aussie


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

VERY nice...

Are you familiar with these guys in Perth?

http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&page=1

I found that after I had my layout properly wired and had a racing controller...SG+ and SRT cars seemed awfully tweeky....like trying to drive them with an off an on switch...(we race SS at 18v)...

Had a hunch....took a couple old AFX controllers....wired up a new plug to match my driver stations (except no brake)...turned the voltage UP to 22v....and ran them...

Ahhhhh...that old feeling...plus the kids have a way easier time with the smaller and higher ohm controller...

I have a set wired up for the guests to use....then turn the voltage back down a bit until they get the feel for the track...

Stock Tomy controllers are 70 ohms...


----------



## aussiesales (Apr 10, 2008)

In hindsight, I should have gone with 60 Ohm Parma's.

If I ever extend the track to 16 x 4 feet, the current ones will be fine.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*G'day mates...*

Hey Aussie...Throw another Super III on the barbie and hand me a Fosters mate !!!! That looks like a fun track. :thumbsup:

Hey Jstu... Sometimes it's helpful to look at some of the bigger designs and decide what it is about them that you like. Then try to emulate that in your smaller design. Below is a link to 2 threads with more than a few ideas. nd

Tracks of all sizes...
http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=12690

Smaller sizes....
http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=18446


----------

